# Video of Jules and his Antler



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

4 hours later and he is still just munching away!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well he is certainly having himself a grand old time.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Holy cow! Is he really chewing on an antler? Like a bone? I can honestly say I've never heard of that...humpf...learn something new everyday


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Holy cow! Is he really chewing on an antler? Like a bone? I can honestly say I've never heard of that...humpf...learn something new everyday


He is Jill! He is!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ummm....did you know that deer antler is an aphrodisiac of sorts? It's been used for thousands of years in the Orient for dysfunction. It's actually known as one of the top sexual performance enhancers in the world.

ROTFLMAO. Keep an eye on Jules, MJ!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFLMAO Jo Ellen- why does it not suprise me that you know this?????


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Ummm....did you know that deer antler is an aphrodisiac of sorts? It's been used for thousands of years in the Orient for dysfunction. It's actually known as one of the top sexual performance enhancers in the world.
> 
> ROTFLMAO. Keep an eye on Jules, MJ!!


OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, It's probably not true (????) but obviuosly the Chinese have known for sometime that they're extraordinarily ... ummm ... durable :bowl:

:hide:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jules is having a good ole time with that antler


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww hehehehe... he seems to be playing with it more than chewing it... but he's having fun!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Great video, I love the look in his eyes!

Coach has managed to *completely* eat 1/2 of his antler and last night he was trying to hump Lucie. Now I think I know why


----------

